# Hi. A couple of questions.



## GMC (Sep 14, 2009)

Just got Ericson 25 and wish to bring it south to CT from Marblehead. My sailing experience is pre-GPS/chartplotter. If I were to buy something, what would be wise and reasonably priced? I note people sailing with multiple handheld GPS and chartplotter and such and am confused. How many pieces of equipment do I need - what type, etc? I expect be a New England cruiser until kids get out of college.
One other question, if I devote my available weekends to bringing boat down from Marblehead to Old Saybrook, what am I looking at (assuming good weather) in terms of 8 hour legs?
Any thoughts, I appreciate.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

We do this run on a regular basis & we also have our original experience with RDF and dead-reckoning. By picking your best weather and currents (Cape Cod Canal and the Race) I'd take the first day to Provencetown at the tip of Cape Cod and the second day to Onset, Ma., then Newport followed by Little Naraganset Bay at Watch Hill, then time your current to Old Saybrook. 'take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## GMC (Sep 14, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thank you. I'll give that route a try. I am curious about 1st leg going to P-town instead of closer to entry to CC canal (like Sandwich). Most make your suggestion, and I was wondering what makes that the better stop. Excuse my ignorance. thanks.


----------



## NaviGsr (Sep 17, 2009)

I just went out to Block Island from Westbrook and back, sailing that area of eastern LI sound for the first time. I would highly recommend getting an Eldridge tide book which is an invaluable resource in judging the strong currents of the area which can be up to 5 knots. We opted to go through the watch hill point passage on the north side and along fishers island/long sand shoal rather than deal with the Race in a 25 ft boat. Everything went very smoothly.

Of course, being from Old Saybrook, you probably already knew all this. Like your new boat, I am from the Boston's north shore and did not!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey Navi - welcome to SN dude!


----------



## GMC (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks, Navi.


----------

